# Might have rubbed the scooby bonnet too hard?



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

whatcha think?:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL...

...Great pic :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Wot were you using, Menzerna POS34000A :lol:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Christ! I knew jap cars panels were thin but that takes the juice! :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats cool  

How'd you do it?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

wicked, what program you do that with


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

that is smart, that would look cood as a vinel bonet wrap,


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

class


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking good, something to do with shutter speed or photoshop i presume?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool pic, let us know how, would like one of my ST.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess two slow exposures on a tripod or two shots in overlay

Looks ace and well done


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a 2 shot affect 

Take 2 pics one with bonet up and one with bonet down on a tripod
2 Layers in Photoshop
then Blend the two in Photoshop with blending opacity

Great affect though Verry well thought up !


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Triborg and epoch are spot on!!

2 shots both on a tripod and great care not to move the cam between (even though I had to change the EV to EV +1 for the boonet up shot as it was a bit dark)

Then open both pics in photoshop (i use CS2 but any prog that allows layers is cool, gimp, elements etc)

Place the bonnet closed shot on top of the bonnet open one, in photoshop this is as simple as hitting ctrl-a to select all of the closed shot then ctrl-c to copy then go to your open shot and paste on top with control-v.

Then select a brush that has about 60% flow and 30% opacity (play about with this bit for diff results) and that way you can still see the swage lines of the bonnet.

Makes me wish I had made some effort to position the car differently or indeed to detail the engine bay before doing it!!! but once the idea came into my head I was straight out to do it rather than think any more!

But I think you could get the same effect with Menz or a rotary and some very heavy hands......!!!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice one!

Photoshop is an awesome program 

I mainly use it for sending photoshops to Performance Vw mag


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

That's excellent! I think I am going to try that with the Cerbera - should make quite a photo!


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

its a bit hard to get looking that good unless you are experienced on the programme. looks top notch fella. i'd do it to mine, but would be a bit embarassing with my puny 1.8


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I just need a tripod now, cheers guys :thumb:



freshprince said:


> its a bit hard to get looking that good unless you are experienced on the programme. looks top notch fella. i'd do it to mine, but would be a bit embarassing with my puny 1.8


I was going to do it with the massive 1.6 thats in the Mazda (which is bigger and more powerful than the 2.0 in my Cavalier )


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah, my vectra has a 1.8 and it looks like half of it is missing in the huge bay.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I did it then thought the engine looks like half a washing machine on its side in the scoob!!! thats why I am that far back with the cam!!


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats Cool.
No wonder Scoobies are so quick :lol:


----------



## regroo (Feb 10, 2007)

like it


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice looks very clever, i wonder if you could add a very slighty carbon weeve to it. it make it look like clear carbon fibre.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

thats damn cool - gonna try that tomorrow with the dub!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks awesome Dino, think I'll give this a go when my tripod and filters arrive.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking cool Dino.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent Dino, it an easy mod isn't it!!!!!

Much better when your nice detailed VW engine is a bit easier on the eye than my filthy scooby washing machine lump 'tho


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Might give it a go with doors/boot open etc - yes im bored!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work there dino, sweet looking bay by the way!


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

thats really good i will be having a goat that tommorow!!


----------



## danwardale36 (May 5, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## danwardale36 (May 5, 2007)

what age is the motor?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

dan - not sure about Dino's but the scoob was an 03, bet you were asking about dino's though!!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought he was asking about yours so didn't reply - mines on a 52 plate.


----------

